# Best buys for 2017! What's yours?



## Marzuq (22/11/17)

So @Keyaam and myself was discussing the other what the best gear we bought this year was. What truly stood out above the rest. As you know, vapers spend a ridiculous amount of money on new gear only to end up disliking it and then selling it for a few rand less within a short period of time.

What i found to be the best buys for 2017 to be was, and this is in no particular order 

1. SX mini G Class
2. Dead Rabbit
3. 528 Customs Driptech DS

everything else i bought during the year got tried, tested and sold but these really stand out for me.

lets see what your top buys were for 2017...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Scouse45 (22/11/17)

Brilliant thread always love these things @Marzuq i need a few minutes to think about this coz I’m likely to say the newer gear I received but most think about wat served me first half of the year. 

My monark mech mod squonker is extremely special to me. 
My hadalys won’t be going anywhere the most reliable single coil I have. 
Lately my berserker mtl I use daily and use the most

And Best Buy was my dripbox 2 kangertech got me into squonking and I love everything about it runs my hadaly clean and solid daily.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/11/17)

Without a doubt :
Coppervape Skyline
SXK Hadaly
Oumier Wasp Nano

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/11/17)

Going to sound strange but my joyetech ego, it’s what started everything ​

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Brilliant thread always love these things @Marzuq i need a few minutes to think about this coz I’m likely to say the newer gear I received but most think about wat served me first half of the year.
> 
> My monark mech mod squonker is extremely special to me.
> My hadalys won’t be going anywhere the most reliable single coil I have.
> ...


i have tried a few squonkers this year and after using a few reos about 4 years or so ago, i thought i would never squonk again. But the DS got me...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (22/11/17)

RPG Billet Box + Hellfire Exocet

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (22/11/17)

Sx mini Gclass 
Vt inbox
Dead Rabbit Rda

@Marzuq im still so keen on the driptech ds but I haven’t taken the plunge! So tempting since I first seen grimmgreens review but man oh man I don’t know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/11/17)

Serpent SMM - because it introduced me to building 
Hcigar VT Inbox - because it introduced me to sqouking 
SXK BB - because it introduced me to the real BB. 

Great journey with lots of learning this year, but all worth it. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Sx mini Gclass
> Vt inbox
> Dead Rabbit Rda
> 
> @Marzuq im still so keen on the driptech ds but I haven’t taken the plunge! So tempting since I first seen grimmgreens review but man oh man I don’t know.



well worth the spend. If you like your mechs and you really looking for a good hit. the DS is for you. 
I took the mod apart into every last piece was laying infront of me. Gold plated contacts and pieces makes cleaning a dream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (22/11/17)

Noisy Cricket II-25
Goon V1.5 RDA

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (22/11/17)

I would say my two current rotation setups was my best ever buys. It will take a very special kind of setup to take these out of my hands.


Reo mini white(my Ice Queen only used with XXX juice) in a OL16 - bf rda on top
Conserve mechanical mod with Goon 1.5 - rda on top

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

Hmmm... Do my bottles of Brain Freeze by Naked 100 count?

I've regretted most of my other purchases. 2017 has been a bad year for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

Has to be two devices for sure! My CLZ-Forma with Gold Skyline and my Nugget BB with the Golden Flow inside!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Huffapuff (22/11/17)

Easy one for me:

VT inbox
Therion BF 75c
Wasp nano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/11/17)

Best for the year, or the part of it that I have been vaping,

Little Pico starter kit that got me to quit analogues.
OBS engine nano as first rta.
Troll rta attached to a Therion 166 as my trophy for staying on course out of "savings" from not buying 2 - 3packs a day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (22/11/17)

Stosta said:


> Hmmm... Do my bottles of Brain Freeze by Naked 100 count?
> 
> I've regretted most of my other purchases. 2017 has been a bad year for me!


@Stosta but u onto something let’s also open a thread of ur worst buys 2017 I’m very keen to hear from u wat let u down.... can we do that

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Stosta (22/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Stosta but u onto something let’s also open a thread of ur worst buys 2017 I’m very keen to hear from u wat let u down.... can we do that


We definitely can!

We definitely can! I actually have bought very little this year if I think about it, and my bad luck stemmed to stuff I bought last year that packed up. But I think it would be interesting nonetheless! You want to do the honours of making the thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (22/11/17)

Stosta said:


> We definitely can!
> 
> We definitely can! I actually have bought very little this year if I think about it, and my bad luck stemmed to stuff I bought last year that packed up. But I think it would be interesting nonetheless! You want to do the honours of making the thread?


On it mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## skola (22/11/17)

- Coppervape Skyline
- Molly 
- Entheon RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (22/11/17)

CERAMIC TWEAZER LOL : How awesome was life and wicking after this, if only i knew hehe
VOOPOO DEMON RDA : The flava from this lil beast is insane
APOCALYPSE RDA : Airflow Giant that Rocks Flava for Days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/11/17)

VT Inbox
Wasp RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/17)

MrDeedz said:


> CERAMIC TWEAZER LOL : How awesome was life and wicking after this, if only i knew hehe
> VOOPOO DEMON RDA : The flava from this lil beast is insane
> APOCALYPSE RDA : Airflow Giant that Rocks Flava for Days



@MrDeedz on the Tweezer train... next you need a set of these to tuck wicks with! I can't live without them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faheem777 (22/11/17)

Hadaly
Smoant Charon
Noisy Cricket II-25
Goon V1.5 RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (22/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @MrDeedz on the Tweezer train... next you need a set of these to tuck wicks with! I can't live without them!
> View attachment 114069


Old faithful but still works like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (22/11/17)

*Atties*
Coppervape Skyline (there is no other RTA that comes close) 
Shenray Hadaly (the screws and clamps on the other clones are k@k) 
Oumier Wasp Nano (definitely the suprise of the year for me , shows you don't need to put a massive markup on a good flavour RDA)

*Hardware *
Pico & Pico Squeeze - most underrated little workhorses 
BRRT Box
Therion BF (old one) - introduced me to regulated squonking .....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (22/11/17)

Daniel said:


> *Atties*
> Coppervape Skyline (there is no other RTA that comes close)
> Shenray Hadaly (the screws and clamps on the other clones are k@k)
> Oumier Wasp Nano (definitely the suprise of the year for me , shows you don't need to put a massive markup on a good flavour RDA)
> ...


Dan don’t forget your goon 22 that was a while new level for u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (22/11/17)

There were quite a few:
Goon OG 24 (1st authentic RDA)
Minikin Boost 155W (1st Minikin)
Merlin RDTA (best RDTA I ever had)
VT Inbox (got me into squonking)
Pulse 22 (perfected the build and still love it)
Entheon (took a gamble and got the authentic, well worth it, amazing flavour)
Therion BF 75C (need I say more)
SXK Billet Box

If I have to choose only three it would be the VT Inbox, Entheon and Therion BF.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hakhan (22/11/17)

hussar single coil rta
o atty v2
ammit single coil 25. flavour machine.
vt inbox prefer it over therion bf
therion paranormal 166w Mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (22/11/17)

Minikin V2
(hopefull still get a proper rta this side of 2017)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (22/11/17)

For me it will be:

Dead Rabbit RDA
Goon V1.5 authentic
Voopoo Drag
Paranormal DNA 166

This is in no particular order btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius van Tonder (22/11/17)

For me it will be:

Vaporesso Revenger Mod
Ammit 25 - My First RTA and amazing flavour even though it can leak a bit
Geekvape Zeus - Leak proof and amazing flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai (22/11/17)

Rose 3's
BB RPG
Arkon
O-atty
Flave 24
Happy days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/17)

VT Inbox
BB
Skyline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (22/11/17)

I did not buy any new hardware this year, well......I did not buy any new type of hardware, I only added to my REO collection.
I was introduced to NET's this year via @Andre and I don't know if I should thank him or curse him.
So my best buy would probably be some juice. Tarks Select Reserve - Matador

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faghree (22/11/17)

For me
and Because of @Keyaam
SX mini G class
DS Squonker
Broadside
Minikin V2
Therion 166
OG Goon 24
Reload RTA
Alpine RDTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/11/17)

Volcano Lavabox DNA75 X 2 - Whom can resist a solid and durable DNA75 being sold new for R850 bucks.
OBS Engine Nano X 3 - My RTA happy place. Leak proof and awesome flavor with the right build.
SXK Billet Box X 2 (Rev 4a and 4b) - Can now have a satisfying vape in public without scaring women and children.

Overall a good year not considering my new-years resolution of no new mods. I did exercise constraint and besides the above only bought two atties as well. One of them qualifying for this threads sister thread.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cobrali (22/11/17)

Gloom
Solo
Akasha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (22/11/17)

For me The Coppervape Skyline (All 4 of them)

Dave

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/11/17)

SXK BB 
Dead rabbit 
Odis Flo Titanium 
Entheon 
RSQ sqounker 
Stabwood ohmsmium 
Hadaly 
Kayfun 5
Sxk Flave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/11/17)

And not to forget my love affair with Calamity Jane

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Morph699 (22/11/17)

My best device buy for this year has got to be the iJoy Captain pd270 as well as the iJoy gen 5 rdta oh and of course I have to say, the cloud kicker cotton I got, damn im loving it so much. I just wish that vapeclub would get more of it.

-=Edited=-

I managed to get more Cloud Kicker Cotton from VapeKing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (23/11/17)

Billet Box
Krönig Mod with Armour 
Runt Mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (23/11/17)

Aegis (just love this hand canon)
Mi One
VT Inbox
Reo Mini
Reo LP SL
Reo P67
Aromamizer
More Hadalies
Reloads

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## XVX'S (23/11/17)

For me it was the Hotcig RSQ and the Drop RDA. Loving this setup too much.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keyaam (23/11/17)

Faghree said:


> For me
> and Because of @Keyaam
> SX mini G class
> DS Squonker
> ...


Nice one @Faghree 

If I had to choose categories it would be as follows:

Squonker: DS Squonker- The battery life is just great and allows me to build really low
Regulated Mod: The SX Mini G Class Kevlar edition. Some say its fugly but the performance is outstanding
Dripper: Dead Rabbit RDA (Goon 1.5 deserves a mention but im still rocking the OG)
Tank: Manta RTA
RDTA: Crius RDTA
All in one systems: Twisp Cue: yeah a twisp. They have outdone themselves with this one.
Single 18650 mech: Broadside
Single Battery Squonker: The Molly
Single Coil RDA: The Pulse 22mm (the hadaly uses 510 tips and it cant keep up with my vaping style)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (23/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Dan don’t forget your goon 22 that was a while new level for u



True , but the one screw is stripped it seems so no more .....


----------



## Room Fogger (23/11/17)

Caramia said:


> Aegis (just love this hand canon)
> Mi One
> VT Inbox
> Reo Mini
> ...


@Caramia , love my Aegis aka old "bulletproof " just as much. Heavy but will be handy as a problem solver should the need ever arise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD (23/11/17)

Atties 

Goon RDA (V1.5)
Goon RDA (V1)
Reload RTA

Mods 

Minikin V2 - still the best mod in my opinion , faultless great mods, will never sell my V2
Therion 166 (Red Ostrich skin) - awesome looking mod, felt like gold walking around and sold it as I knew I will damage it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (23/11/17)

Coppervape Skyline ( Authentic GB raped the authentic for me)
Hussar RTA
YTFK Soul S RDA
YTFK O-Atty 2
SXK Solo
HotCig RSQ
Anchor 3D Squonker
Aegis - Good sturdy Mod
Therion 75c BF
Shenray Hadaly

Oh yes - My Daedelus

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

